
Ask HN: How do you use your PTO time? - kzisme
I&#x27;m trying to plan time off to either learn some new things, or travel somewhere so I&#x27;m not sitting around.<p>Last year I took three weeks off at the end of the year to use up my time, but I&#x27;d like to make better use of it this year.
======
goldenbeet
When I use it for "learning new things" it's typically for an event or
important experience. Recent examples being: A conference and the opportunity
to put my home made self driving car on a race track.

When I want to use it for relaxation/fun it's typically to go to vegas to play
poker, but once a year i'll plan a trip with friends to somewhere we've never
been

~~~
kzisme
Does your PTO time roll over - or do you lose it if you don't use it?

------
barelyusable
Have fun, don't work, go and see the world. Take photos, and try to stay
offline all this time.

